

Mobile Action releases free app store optimization and intelligence toolbox - aykut1987
http://venturebeat.com/2014/12/08/mobile-action-releases-free-app-store-optimization-and-intelligence-toolbox/#

======
inspiredworlds
Keen to check this out! I've been using App Annie and Sensor Tower to look at
competitors and keywords.

Btw I met you at Runway co-working space in SF earlier this year when I
visited. You might have been working from there.

